# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  الهاتف LG V40 ThinQ يحصل على تحديث جديد يجلب معه ميزات جديدة

## mohamed73

بدأ الهاتف LG V40 ThinQ اليوم بتلقي تحديث جديد يحمل البنية رقم PKQ1.190202.011، ويبلغ حجمه حوالي 710 ميغابايت. 
 هذا التحديث والذي لا يزال يستند على نظام Android 9 Pie يجلب معه  الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر مارس، ويجلب معه أيضًا الدعم لخاصية VoWiFi، وميزة  تسجيل الشاشة. وعلاوة على ذلك، فهذا التحديث يجلب معه كذلك ميزات الرفاهية  الرقمية، والتي تشمل Wind Down و Focus Mode. وبصرف النظر عن الميزات  الجديدة، فهذا التحديث يقوم أيضًا بإصلاح الخلل الذي يجعل الرسم البياني  للبطارية غير مرئي في الإعدادات.
 ونظرًا إلى أن هذا التحديث متوفر حاليًا في الهند، فنحن نعتقد  بأنها مسألة وقت فقط قبل أن يصل هذا التحديث لبقية ملاك الهاتف LG V40  ThinQ في جميع أنحاء العالم.
 كما سبق وأشرنا، فهذا التحديث قد يستغرق بعض الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى  الهاتف الخاص بك، ولكن في حالة إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول  على هذا التحديث في المستقبل القريب، فبإمكانك التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث  لجهازك يدويا من خلال الذهاب إلى تطبيق الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد  ذلك إلى خيار حول الجهاز ” About Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار  تحديثات النظام ” System Updates “.
 وبطبيعة الحال، بإمكانك تحميل هذا التحديث بإستخدام بيانات الإنترنت  المحمولة أو بإستخدام شبكة WiFi على الرغم من أننا نوصي دائما بإستخدام  شبكة WiFi عندما يتعلق الأمر بتحميل التحديثات لأن ذلك يغنيك عن إستنزاف  بيانات الإنترنت المحمولة الخاصة بك. وبطبيعة الحال، لا تنسى أن تقوم بعمل  نسخ إحتياطي لمحتويات هاتفك لتجنب فقدان الملفات والبيانات الخاصة بك في  حال ساءت الأمور أثناء تثبيت التحديث. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

